# New-Bee



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome to your new adventure


----------



## JBees (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanx Peacekeeper. You are right on the adventure. I'm hoping to start a few hives this year and expand over the next few years. I have 5 years till retirement.
JBees


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Beekeeping is like practicing medicine -- some science, learning experiences, art, and recording and researching what you observe. Use all your senses and do not hesitate to consider second options.


----------

